# T-TOPS/ LEANING POST



## CAPTMorgan (Sep 1, 2009)

I had to get a little alum. work done on my boat, I used B&D welding of Old Corry, the welds man they were _pretty_, do recomend using them, I was verry pleased with the work. :clap:clap


----------



## B&D (May 23, 2009)

thanks,we have been told that we have the best looking welds with our work.
B&D


----------

